# The CIA and the U-2 Program



## silvereagle (Apr 26, 2010)

Not WW2 but very interesting, a 1998 CIA release of a mildly censored book/report on their use of the U-2 -

"The CIA and the U-2 Program, 1954-1974"

https://www.cia.gov/library/center-...e-cia-and-the-u-2-program-1954-1974/index.htm

Only Day2 on this site for me and I've lost track of how many tech manuals I've downloaded in the last two days, This is a miniscule effort to say "Thank You" in a tangible way so I hope I haven't duplicated a previous post. Searching for'U-2' got no hits so maybe it's a new listing, enjoy.

PM

Just a suggestion . . . 
Given the quality of this site - Superb! - would it be a good idea to split the Category into 'WW2 and earlier', and 'Post-War' - as at the Secret Projects site. (Another brilliant site) Maybe it's just that everyone knows that it's "WW2' rather that strictly 1939-45? Perhaps I've answered a question that no-one has aked.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2010)

It is fine to post something like this, but we have a section here for Post World War 2 threads. I will move the thread to an appropriate section.


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm from and still live in the same town U2 pilot Francis Gary Poweres came from, Pound, va.
I went to the same church as a child that most of his family went to, mother, farher, grandmother and 3 of his sisters.
I can still remember the evening of the mid week service when his father informed the congregation that he had been informed that Francis was missing and asked for our prayers. It was several days before everyone knew he was alive.
He was 18 years older than me, went to school with my oldest brother, but I only saw him a few times when he was home on leave from the USAF. We all though he was still in the USAF when he was shot down.
I saw him one time after his release.

Since then i've read everthing I could find about him. Thanks


----------

